# Schwinn Mark V1 Jaguar



## cptnhwdy69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,I am new to this forum and was looking for some help on a bicycle I obtained this week.It is a 1965 Schwinn Mark V1 jaguar which seems to be all original.My concern is that when I look in the 1965 Schwinn catalog it shows a jaguar mark 1V,where as my bike reads jaguar V1.I do know jaguars were made from 1954-1965 which leads me to beleive that in 1965 they may have tried to make a mark V1=6 before finishing the jaguar line.Basically I am wondering why a jaguar mark 1V=4 and a V1=6 were made in the same year.No where in any Schwinn catalog have I seen a mark V1=6,this is why I am asking.I will post a few pics for you guys.Also what do you figure this bike is worth all original as I want to see if I paid to much.Thx=]


----------

